# Absicherung 24V 10 A und 12V 7 A



## NIKLAS BRA (24 Januar 2022)

Halo Zusammen ich habe die beiden Nezteile SITOP PSU100S/1AC/DC24V/10A und SITO PSU 100S/1AC/DC12V/7A verbaut. Abgesicherung primär werden empfohlen vom Siemens (Datenblatt) 10A C für 24V 10 A und 6AC für die 12V 7A. Wie muss ich den Sekundärstromkreis absichern. Ich habe zum Beispiel bei den 12V sekundär 6,5 A, müsste das ja dann mit 10A absichern (Selektivität oder kann der Sekundärseite höher abgesichert werden als die Primärseite). Finde irgendwie nichts zur Absicherung von DC Stromkreis. Möchte die Netzteil auch absichern, wenn diese Kurzhschlussfest sind. 

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Ludewig (24 Januar 2022)

1. Die Größe der Vorsicherung der Primärseite hat mit der Sekundärseite rein gar nichts zu tun.

2. Eine Absicherung in Höhe des Ausgangsstroms ist nur sinnvoll, wenn das Netzteil es auch schafft, diese Absicherung *zumindest im Fehlerfall *auszulösen. Schaltet dieses schneller ab als Deine Sicherung auslöst, kannst Du Dir das sparen. Welche Art von Sicherung willst du denn einsetzen


----------



## NIKLAS BRA (24 Januar 2022)

Das SITOP PSU100S/1AC/DC24V/10A wollte ich Primär 10A C Sekundärseitig mit 10A  und das SITO PSU 100S/1AC/DC12V/7A Primär 6A C Sekundärseitig 10A C


----------



## roboticBeet (24 Januar 2022)

Was hast du denn sekundärseitig für Komponenten verbaut? Außerdem solltest du dich mit dem Thema Schaltnetzteile und Leitungsschutzschalter (=> ggf. Elektronischer DC-Überstromschutz) beschäftigen.


----------



## Gleichrichter1 (24 Januar 2022)

Hallo Niklas
Die Frage ist, was du absichern möchtest. Sekundärseitig möchtest du vielleicht das Kabel oder den Verbrauch schützen. Das Netzteil ist Primärseitig ja Kurzschluss- und Überlastsicher. Das Netzteil Primärseitig abzusichern ist nicht ganz einfach, den eine 10A Sicherung löst ja wahrscheinlich nicht aus, weil das Netzteil den Strom begrenzt, besonders wenn du *Leistungsschutzschalter *nimmst.

Ein *LS C10* löst bei 1,13–1,45 x In nach 1h aus. Er hält als bis 14A 1 Stunde lang. Für eine schnelle Auslösung (Kurzschluss) braucht er mehr als 50A.
Und das ganze gilt nur bei Wechselstrom. Gleichstrom ist glaub ich noch höher.

Besser sind Feinsicherungen, aber auch nur wenn sie richtig dimensioniert sind.
Praktisch sind die elektronischen DC Sicherungen.

Am besten ist eine sinnvolle Aufteilung der Verbraucher auf mehrere Sicherungen


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (24 Januar 2022)

NIKLAS BRA schrieb:


> Das SITOP PSU100S/1AC/DC24V/10A wollte ich Primär 10A C Sekundärseitig mit 10A  und das SITO PSU 100S/1AC/DC12V/7A Primär 6A C Sekundärseitig 10A C


Wenn Du sichergehen willst, dass NIEMALS ein LSS Sekundärseitig Auslöst, dann kannst du das gerne so machen.
Sieh in den Datenblättern nach, was BigS dazu schreibt.
Im Zweifelsfall macht versuch auch Klug.
(Ich hatte schonmal 24V/10A Netzteile, da löste selbst ein 2A LSS bei sattem Kurzschluss nicht aus, das Netzteil ging einfach in die Strombegrenzung, schaltete aus, ein, aus, ein........


----------



## JSEngineering (25 Januar 2022)

Moin,

folgende Dinge sind wichtig bei der sekundärseitigen Absicherung:
Viele Netzteile regeln bei einem Kurzschluß ab bzw. begrenzen den Strom. Dann gibt es welche, welche eine sogenannte "Booster"-Funktion haben. Bei einem Kurzschluß produzieren sie kurzzeitige Stromspitzen, um eine Schnellauslösung zu ermöglichen.

Leitungsschutzschalter haben wie bereits mehrfach geschrieben eine Abschaltcharakteristik. Diese besteht aus der thermischen Langzeitauslösung und der magnetischen Schnellauslösung. Bei einem Kurzschluß möchtest Du die magnetische Schnellauslösung. Um diese zu benutzen, benötigst Du den x-fachen Nennstrom (z.B. Charakteristik B: 6..8x). Diesen können die Netzteile in der Regel, auch mit Booster-Funktion, nicht liefern.

Du hast auf der Sekundärseite zwei Möglichkeiten:
Feinsicherungen
Elektronische Sicherungen

Es gibt für die Feinsicherungen Sicherungsblöcke und Durchgangsklemmen mit Sicherungshalter.

Bei den elektronischen Sicherungen gibt es zwei Varianten: Scheibentechnik, bei der Du eine Einspeisung und verschieden abgesicherte Abgänge hast und Blöcke, an denen Du i.d.R. 4..6 Abgänge hast. Diese sind oftmals einstellbar auf den Nennstrom des Zweiges. 
Manche kommen mit Vorwarnungen, daß sie blinken, wenn eine Überlast droht. Manche haben Kommunikationsschnittstellen, um den Betriebsstrom auszulesen oder sie fernzubedienen.

Der LS auf der Primärseite ist nur zum Geräteschutz und Leitungsschutz des Netzteils, nicht für die Sekundärseite.

Die Absicherung der Sekundäseite nimmst Du nicht nur zum Geräteschutz des Netzteils vor, sondern auch, um z.B. (doppelte) Erdschlüsse zu erkennen und Fehlverhalten der Anlage zu vermeiden. Außerdem zur Fehlersuche und Fehlerbehebung, um einige Zweige gezielt abschalten zu können. Zu guter letzt ggf. um zu erreichen, daß sich Anlagenteile im Fehlerfall nicht negativ beeinflussen. Sie sind also nicht nur Deko!

Gruß
     Jens


----------



## electronics1 (25 Januar 2022)

@ NIKLAS BRA:
soweit ich in Erinnerung habe, sind bei LSS bei 24VDC die angegebenen Werte (z.B. C10A) mit 1,5 zu multipizieren, das heisst, dieser z.B. löst erst bei ca. 15 Ampere aus. Hat mit der unterschiedlichen Eigenerwärmung bei AC / DC zu tun.
Wenn das Netzteil in die Strombegrenzung geht, dann löst der LSS unter Umständen nicht aus.

Wir verwenden
1. Netzteile mit Boost-Funktion, und
2. elektronische Sicherungen (Lastkreisüberwachungen), z.B. von MURR.

Die sind z.B. einstellbar (z.B. 4/6/8/10A) gibts in verschiedenen Ausführungen (auch UL/CSA), und signalisieren auch eine Auslastung im Grenzbereich. Ausgänge sind per Steuersignal fernschaltbar.

LG, Chris


----------



## holgermaik (26 Januar 2022)

Mal abgesehen von der Sicherung.
Ein 7A Netzteil permanent mit 6,5A zu belasten ist m.M.n. schon grenzwertig.


----------

